# Ideas on making a bunny ramp?



## Pandaran

Hello all,

My dear Hanna's cage is about 2 feet off the ground. When I'm home I usually let her just run around the room, but I'd like for her to be able to hop in and out of her cage as she likes, and having it on the ground isn't an option. 

Any ideas or insight on how I could make a bunny ramp extending from the floor to the cage? Like materials to use, and so on that she'd actually use.

I was thinking of a long board, long enough to create an easy slope, and nail little bar things on them like they do for the rabbit hutch ramps, then another small board hinged to the first where it meets the cage so it goes over the little wire-mesh ridge of her cage.

My only concern is that it'd be slightly too high for her to want to use it, if she falls she'd be perfectly fine but you know how cautious rabbits can be.



Much thanks~
And for those of you who celebrate, Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Blessed Yule!


----------



## Becca

In the summer when the buns have free range of the summer house I sort of make little stairs for them by arranging different sized boxes like stairs.. they hop down them quite easily. Hopefully someone will be able to be more detailed LOL!

Also I know Jen (mouse_chalk) actually brought some little stairs to lead up to her sofa so the buns can come and visit her on the sofa... might be an idea!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi we made a ramp for Daisy Mae's cage as it was also about 2 feet off the floor. We just used a piece of wood (plank) about 4 feet long and then covered it with a piece of old carpet. We put two hooks on one end to attach it to the cage. 

She loves it she runs up and down it.

I'll take a picture later this morning tp show you what it loks like.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here are the pictures.

















I hope they help you out.

Susan


----------



## degrassi

I have a ramp in my bunny's NIC cage for him to get to the second level. Its just a piece of thin plywood with 1"x1/2" pieces of wood nailed onto it for grip.Then its just zip tied to the top level. IT works ok but can be loud as he runs up the ladder and sometimes he slips.

Next time I might cover it with carpet as that would probably work better and be easier for him to use. 

If you need a ramp to go 2feet high you might be better off buying a small step stool and using that. A ramp would need to be fairly long to reach 2feet high.


----------



## kherrmann3

I did what SOOOSKA did (with the plywood and carpeting with hooks thing). It's the best thing, ever! I take the ramp off of the cage at night and put it back in the morning. Here is a picture of the cage with the ramp attached...


----------



## Sabine

We build a ramp out of a floor board and nailed roofing felt on it to make it less slippery. having said that we abandoned the use of it. My rabbits were so used to jump the 2ft easily that they avoided the ramp and jumped in sideways. But it was a nice ramp


----------



## Elf Mommy

We've used a couple different methods with Elf. Right now, if I put the box-style vacuum cleaner under her cage door, it's the perfect step height for her. I've also built steps from NIC Cubes:











And we used the side of a dismantled crib, covered with carpet (the bars of the crib allowed for traction)


----------



## maherwoman

One thing you could try is putting your bun in a carrier directly from her cage, and then placing the carrier on the floor, and letting her come out of the carrier in her own time. That way, she comes out on her own terms. 

Just be sure to have a litterbox, food, and water available to her around where she'll be hanging out while outside her cage.


----------

